# Weakest Link



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's something I haven't seen discussed here yet. We're all prepped up to one extent or another, but like the old saying, a chain is only as strong as it's weakest link. It's a pretty spot on analogy.

So what do y'all think is your weak link, and what are you doing to remedy it?

I know that everyone has something that isn't quite squared away in their mind, so share, 'cause it might be something that one of us has overlooked. So give it your best potshot.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

focus on the positive skills of all members, to create a effective team, if someone is only good at cleaning, then that's their role

good question tho


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

So is that your weakest link in your preparations phenoix17?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

if personal question, I'm trying to suggest there is no such thing


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our weakest link is one of our brother in laws and group member. He is somewhat intimidated when we do get together but masks his lack of knowledge with corporate style BS. What do we do?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What do we do?


focus on his useable skills

and at least he is funding some firearms (maybe borrow some and sight them up) food and other supplies are harder to get him into, focus on getting him to build firearm stores (a good point) as these "unused" guns will save you a fortune in this prep side (providing he stockpiles ammo)

other suggestion what practical skills dose he have that the rest of the group lacks or need (all groups need a cleaner, hint hint...)


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Make him your unit armorer Slippy. And it sounds like he hasn't even shot all of them? Is he into the aesthetics of guns? I have trouble waiting to get home to shoot one. lol But if he's got guns that don't have sights yet, you might have to give him some direction or oversight. i.e. Each and everyone of his guns should have a sight installed, be fired monthly, and then cleaned. And maybe get him to fire and maintain your groups weapons.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm like you, when I get a new weapon I can't wait to break it down, clean, and shoot. I think my bro-in-law likes the ideas of firearm ownership but irrationally thinks that if you shoot your weapons you use them up quicker or some such crazy thing. I've showed him 2 50+ year old guns that I own and both have been fired countless times and are as accurate and reliable and good as they ever were...with proper maintenance of course. He still treats his weapons as museum artifacts instead of tools. 

I've even told him that there is no way that I could ever wear out my weapons even if I shot hundreds of rounds a day out of each of them. But like the song goes...God is Great, Beer is Good, and People are Crazy


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

LOL Slippy. He sound's like one of the people that you are just gonna have to assign a task that fits your groups needs. You might even have to make one up just for him. And believe it or not, there's alot more out there like him. Again, I think that making him the unit armorer (cool sounding title to someone who doesn't really know, really important to someone who really knows) fits the bill. Walk him thru what y'all need, give him a feeling that he is contributing and how important it is to your groups overall goal and see how he does. If he can keep your weapons cleaned and maintained, then great. Y'all can concentrate on other things. If not, then you're gonna have to find another area that he can help in.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

abrasive personalities and alcoholism and laziness


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Addiction of any kind is a bad thing in group dynamics. I think there will always be times when personalities clash and it is to be expected but what you do about it or how you handle it determines how destructive it is. Any group must be governed by law but the law must always be tempered with empathy (love of the human nature). If you have a structure where one person is in charge there is the likelihood that the one at the top will abuse the power at that station. Group rule, either by vote or consensus is fine for most things but in an emergency there must be a clear chain of command and/or appointed positions and duties. to work together as a group there must be training and each person has to know (trust) that the other people are doing what they should in the way that they have been trained. Communication is paramount because without it you can have "friendly fire" incidents. 
Individuals must retain their rights and freedoms at a level where it doesn't endanger the community. The hardest thing to orchestrate is allowing personal choices in personal matters in small groups. It seems that everyone knows everything about everyone else and it is difficult to remember that there is such a thing as too much information.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> LOL Slippy. He sound's like one of the people that you are just gonna have to assign a task that fits your groups needs. You might even have to make one up just for him. And believe it or not, there's alot more out there like him. Again, I think that making him the unit armorer (cool sounding title to someone who doesn't really know, really important to someone who really knows) fits the bill. Walk him thru what y'all need, give him a feeling that he is contributing and how important it is to your groups overall goal and see how he does. If he can keep your weapons cleaned and maintained, then great. Y'all can concentrate on other things. If not, then you're gonna have to find another area that he can help in.


Good point JS. I think he can handle the cleaning and maintenance of arms, If not, Bro-In-Law will get promoted to Director In Chief of Large Mammal Excretions!

Thanks


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Director In Chief of Large Mammal Excretions!
> 
> Thanks


aka middle management in.maccas (McDonald's)


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

My weakest link is my brother. He's tough, has good aim, great guy... but totally unprepared for the unexpected. I am his _little_ *sister*, so he doesnt take me very seriously.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> My weakest link is my brother. He's tough, has good aim, great guy... but totally unprepared for the unexpected. I am his _little_ *sister*, so he doesnt take me very seriously.


your the brains he is the mussel


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Isn't everyone's weakest link the unkown/unexpected and the unknown manner in which those around us will react versus our expectations? I know I've seen the most macho athletic gung ho son ofa bitch on the planet fold while the quietest guy everyone had doubts about stands up when he was needed most.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Isn't everyone's weakest link the unkown/unexpected and the unknown manner in which those around us will react versus our expectations? I know I've seen the most macho athletic gung ho son ofa bitch on the planet fold while the quietest guy everyone had doubts about stands up when he was needed most.


I feel the same way Rigged. We tend to get mired in what's in our BOB. What kind of bag is best. What weapon(s) do we want to carry. What is the best food? These are all things that we have some measure of control over, and so it reassures us that we are properly prepared. We feel good that we have a planned escape route to our BOL and a ramped up bug out truck with all the fanciest accessories we can afford. Our med kit would make a combat medic proud. When the SHTF we are good to go.

But are we really? Are we really prepared for the horrible things that we will have to deal with when it really does happen? Are we ready to change our carefully made plans, when the circumstances make them unusable? What happens when your wife refuses to leave behind her elderly relatives, because they cannot keep up? Or someone locks up and can't pull the trigger or pulls the trigger too late. How would you deal with it? Unless you are alone, I can almost guarantee you that each and every one of your group will have an opinion on how best to accomplish each and every task. And each is going to have emotions and fear to deal with. There's a better than even chance that some are going to be lost in the first few days after the event, no matter how good your plan is. Are you really prepared for that?

The human factor is one thing that we really can't control. It is likely that our own emotions are going to be in high gear, along with everyone elses. The situation is likely going to be changing at a mind scrambling rate. Some things we anticipated were easily dealt with, while obstacles arise throwing our plans out the window. And we have to make a new decision, under pressure, most likely with more than one opinion, that has lives in the balance. And if you make a bad decision, how will you deal with it? How will it affect you if your decision results in the loss of life? What if it is someone very close to you?

There is no one right answer to any of these questions, there isn't any one right way to prepare for this, and there is no one right way to do the things that will have to be done if the SHTF for real. But discussing it realistically is a start. We used to say that everyone was John Wayne until the bullets start coming your way, and it's true. And Op Orders never survive first contact. We have to understand our own emotions and those of our group and how they will affect the ability to operate under stress. We have to be able to adapt and overcome obstacles to our plan, whether we are bugging in or bugging out. People break a whole lot easier than equipment does. And we have to include that in our planning.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

We still have a lot of weak links.

Since we plan to bug-in, our weakest link right now would be the source of heat. We're already hooked up with natural gas, but we still don't have a fireplace. What's happened in Toronto (ice storms) was a wake-up call - but, finances are so tight right now.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Truthfully my weakest link is having a root cellar, it is a necessity for food prep and I am relying on my solar system and freezers which is ... bad.


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

The problem with the "weakest link" theory is that if you always remove the weakest link you eventually end up with a chain so short you can't use it...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would rather strengthen the weak links and keep the chain intact.


----------

